# Deer lease camper



## smiculek (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 1986 26' aljo gooseneck camper for sale. It has fridge, stove, microwave, bathroom with shower/tub and toilet. It needs alittle work as it had some minor water damage so it needs new table and cushions! Perfect for deer lease! Ac and heat work great and hot water ! Steven 281-814-2742 text I can text pictures


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Price?


----------



## smiculek (Jul 12, 2010)

2500? I'm a very motivated seller I will consider all offers


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Where are you located?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smiculek (Jul 12, 2010)

Needville


----------

